# Small Oil leak inside the Timing Belt Cover? Any ideas



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, 

My 07 VW passat 2.0T FSI has developed a small oil leak.. dealership says its coming from inside the timing belt cover area. I plan to do my water pump next month but do any of you guys have any idea what it could be? I havent seen to many oil leak threads from the 2.0T. 

Side note: VW dealership just replaced my fuel pump, cam, and cam follower due to excess wear. They had forgotten to install a seal when I got the car back and it was leaking alot of oil. I have taken the car back twice now and they said they have checked everything on there end that they touched and assured me that the new leak was not caused by them. thoughts? 

JT


----------



## japerf (Aug 3, 2004)

*what was the leak?*

Did you figure it out? I have a leak in the same area.


----------



## shiro1745 (Jul 24, 2010)

It can only be two things camshaft seal or crankshaft seal. I have an Audi A4 B7 but it should be similar. You should have a small plastic cover on the main timing belt cover(top area), remove that and you should see the crankshaft pulley and see if it's leaking behind. If that's dry then it's the crankshaft seal. You can only see the crankshaft toothed pulley if you remove the main timing belt cover and dampener pulley. 

I just replaced both couple weeks ago when did my timing belt and it's not easy. The crankshaft seal was a big PITA to replace since you need a special tool, I think they call it some sort of a sleeve. I ended-up destroying 3 seals to get it right.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

99% of the leaks right there behind the cover are from either improper sealing of the upper came cage or the plug that goes on the passenger side of the head where the intake cam is. Both of these are easy mistakes when doing the cam replacement if the cage is not cleaned well enough or if that plug shifts during reassembly. Seen it multiple times working at the dealer. And yes, guys here have created oil leaks doing that exact job, so wouldn't surprise me. 
-J. Hines


----------



## japerf (Aug 3, 2004)

*fixed the leak*

it was the cam seal, but i also did the intake cam plug,resealed the cam cage, installed a new cam follower for the fuel pump, and put a new valve cover gastet on it. i shouldn't have to work on this motor for a while now.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

No im still leaking. I plan to do my timing belt and water pump soon and inspect everything then. I even purchased a second passat to have so I can take my time. 

The dealership has stated that they were not at fault so I just do it myself. I plan to rebuild this engine one day.. 

JT


----------

